# Bad Explosion the other night!!



## divinewind_007 (Mar 6, 2006)

I was working at my county service the other night when the call came. it had been a pretty boring shift..just the normal nursing home shuffle. a few minutes after midnight we went to lay down for the night. i had just got my shoes off when they called us. All the info. our dispatcher had was the address...and explosion of some  sort...and 2 patients. We get a chopper put on standby on the way to the scene. Then we got there and saw our patients...and the pucker factor kicked in. Luckily our second truck was a few minutes behind us. patient number 1 was 26 year old with 60% of body burned, 2nd degree and 3 degree burns. patient number 2 was 40 year old and had 80-90% of body burnt...2nd and 3rd degree burns.
It looked like a horror movie. Their skin was melting like plastic. It is the worst burn call i have ever been on. They were in a cabin behind their house trying to resart the fire in their stove. The poured diesel on it. It didnt ignite at first and they started to do it again and it exploded. What they were doing in the cabin at midnight is under investigation. It is susspected they had a meth lab in their too. I do believe that they poured diesel on a fire. What few pieces of clothes that were left were soaked in it. The back of my truck had the smell of burnt flesh and diesel fuel. Patient number 2 must have been in the direct line of the blast cause his injurys were worst then his friend. His throat was black. He got RSI'ed, plus 2 large bore iv's running fluids. His friend got the large bores along with some demerol as well as phentol. And then we flew them out to the nearest burn center. I hope i never have to work one of these again but the way these meth labs are popping up i'm sure to see more. Moral of the story....dont put flammable liquids in your stove. :wacko: 

BTW, patient number 2 was celebrating his 40th birthday when he blew himself up.


----------



## Jon (Mar 7, 2006)

Any idea on patient outcome? I think Pt. #2 will be dead in a few days...

As for Meth Labs.... We keep on hearing about them, and keep avoiding them. I know they've busted a few in the area.

As for Meth - I'm getting sick of having to run the gauntlet to get Sudafed!


----------



## divinewind_007 (Mar 7, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Any idea on patient outcome? I think Pt. #2 will be dead in a few days...
> 
> As for Meth Labs.... We keep on hearing about them, and keep avoiding them. I know they've busted a few in the area.
> 
> As for Meth - I'm getting sick of having to run the gauntlet to get Sudafed!




patient 2 is still critical..they are not expecting him to live. nobody on scene suspected meth at this one till afterwards. they were so shocked at the patients they didnt think to get hasmat out there. one of the cops got on the radio before we got there and said: i dont know if i have the authority or not, but please launch the bird.  we knew then that it was bad.


----------



## Jon (Mar 7, 2006)

divinewind_007 said:
			
		

> patient 2 is still critical..they are not expecting him to live. nobody on scene suspected meth at this one till afterwards. they were so shocked at the patients they didnt think to get hasmat out there. one of the cops got on the radio before we got there and said: i dont know if i have the authority or not, but please launch the bird.  we knew then that it was bad.


At least you can hear the PD on your radios....


Around here, everone BUT EMS can fly a bird. ALS is supposed to check with command first....   We will call for a "standby" if it "sounds bad" - and occasionally BLS makes the call to Fly the Bird before ALS gets there, if it is THAT bad.


----------



## divinewind_007 (Mar 7, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> At least you can hear the PD on your radios....
> 
> 
> Around here, everone BUT EMS can fly a bird. ALS is supposed to check with command first....   We will call for a "standby" if it "sounds bad" - and occasionally BLS makes the call to Fly the Bird before ALS gets there, if it is THAT bad.




if it has the possibility of being bad we will put a bird on standby, like a MVA Rollover, possible head injury...motorcycle wreck.....etc.  at one time our 911 center and air evac did a early activation where any call that had the possibility of being bad they would automatically launch.  911 would have them launch and if we didnt need them we would cancel them. that didnt last long. but we dont have to check in with anyone to launch one. if we feel they need to fly...then they fly.


----------

